# Anavar



## Chey68 (May 7, 2013)

Hi! I'm new to this site. I had posted in the new member section and it was suggested I post on the anabolic thread.  I have been using eq for about a year and have tried a few cycles. I started with Winstrol and eq for one cycle but had the enlargement thing happening so I dropped the Winstrol and just used the eq. I did two cycles at 50 x 3 which I later learned was the high range for women and dropped it to half that. The sides have been a deeper and raspy sort of voice change which I think is permanent and the breakouts are really bad even on the lower dose. I was really happy with the slow and steady gains I got and the strength it the sides are too bad. It has been suggested that I use anavar at 1 tab a day which I believe is 10 mg. I'm concerned that I will have the same sides. If I choose to use the anavar I may start at 5 mg and see how it goes. Can I expect the sides to be the same? Maybe it's just not worth it. I am happy with the mass I have but I miss the strength and intensity of the workouts. I was also told that the anavar will help me lean out as well. I am looking for something for maintenance I guess. Any suggestions?


----------



## jay_steel (May 7, 2013)

10mg var you should be great, i have seen a few girls on here thats says thats still low for girls. I hope they chime in, but i would start at 10mg. The problem with var, I tell to my friends that are girls is there is some bunk var out there and you get some thing really angrogenic instead. I would also look into Primo or even try some of the IM labs stuff thats for girls.


----------



## jay_steel (May 7, 2013)

sides range for girl to girl. I have two girls that run var and eq and the other runs winny and primo. What works for one gave the other horrible sides. One of the girls though responds to GEAR VERY well. She ran 10mg dbol for 3 weeks with little sides except her squat hit 225.


----------



## Chey68 (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for both replies.  I will give the 10 mg a try and see if I have the same issues.  I really liked the results from the eq other than the sides.  The strength was amazing and I got up to 240 on my squats.  I hope to hear from some women as well.


----------



## jay_steel (May 7, 2013)

wow post some pics


----------



## Chey68 (May 7, 2013)

I knew I shouldn't have said I could squat that much.  Now I have to have my trainer take a picture to prove it  I will work on pics.  I'm still trying to navigate around this site.


----------



## Grozny (May 7, 2013)

As I wrote before anavar and halotestin are super expensive powders and they are extremely hard to get it, when u buy those items use a well known and confirmed sources, recently i saw some lab test of anavar biosira instead to have oxandrolone  in the tabs it came out as a stanozolol (winny).


----------



## the_predator (May 7, 2013)

My wife used IML Halo 4 Her with great results about 3 months ago. She also used anavar about 7 years ago but was not real serious at the time.


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 7, 2013)

Var can be great for women. Start out with 10mg and try that for a week or two. If you don't have any bad sides from it bump up to 20mg.


----------



## s2h (May 7, 2013)

IMO I don't think you will get much out of 10mg of var ed...


----------

